# Griffin 25 leakage



## Scott (5/6/17)

Hi all I have been using my Griffin 25 with a single coil build and was going out of my mind with excessive leakage. I then decided to take a very deep breath and try find a solution.....if there was one! I finally did and if there is anyone suffering the same trauma send a reply and I will share what worked for me. Now it works like a Rolls Royce.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/6/17)

I went through 3 of those griffs, they all leaked on me ragardless of how it was built or wicked. It would dump everything halfway through the 2nd tankful, like clockwork. They're all gone now because apparently they didn't like me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (5/6/17)

I have the griffin 25 mini, wife used it. Was a leak a second, she was cursing that tank six love, then she got the hang of wicking it, and now it's my go to flavour tank... really love it, especially with a single coil build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (5/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I went through 3 of those griffs, they all leaked on me ragardless of how it was built or wicked. It would dump everything halfway through the 2nd tankful, like clockwork. They're all gone now because apparently they didn't like me.


Mine didn't like me either!

Committed suicide by rolling off the table and then one of the posts bent

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Scott (5/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I went through 3 of those griffs, they all leaked on me ragardless of how it was built or wicked. It would dump everything halfway through the 2nd tankful, like clockwork. They're all gone now because apparently they didn't like me.


I honestly was ready to toss mine under a bus until I sorted out the positioning of the silicon plug and BOOM! Now I love her again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/6/17)

Scott said:


> I honestly was ready to toss mine under a bus until I sorted out the positioning of the silicon plug and BOOM! Now I love her again.


Yeah, I've heard about these silicon plugs and always figured that they only go in a specific place 

I'm glad you got it figured out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

